# Car News - RANGE ROVER: SILENT LUXURY



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•Redesigned cabin delivers peerless refinement - whether travelling for business or pleasure
•New plug-in electric-petrol powertrain elevates the serene comfort of Land Rover's flagship SUV:

•Total power/torque output: 404hp (297kW)/640Nm
•Combined NEDC fuel economy: 101mpg (2.8 l/100km)
•Combined NEDC CO2 emissions: 64g/km
•Electric-only range: 31 miles
•Rapid charging time: 2 hours 45 minutes
•Elegant and intuitive Touch Pro Duo infotainment system with twin high-definition touchscreen controls is a digital butler fit for the 21st Century

•New 565hpRange Rover SVAutobiography Dynamic mixes sumptuous interior with V8 supercharged performance (0-60mph in 5.1 seconds)

•Available to order from Land Rover retailers now, priced from £79,595 (OTR). Customers should visit www.landrover.co.uk for more information


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm a big fan of this it's a good hybrid that looks like a normal car not like most hybrids that look like there from the planet zog. If I had the money and got fed up with classic cars then I would definitely consider getting one


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes from me


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Tata doing it again,nice touch,and this was a company that wasn't given a government loan at the beginning,well done Tata.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Like it very much


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another yes


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

suspal said:


> Tata doing it again,nice touch,and this was a company that wasn't given a government loan at the beginning,well done Tata.


Indeed. Tho the Govt was very keen to talk a deal with Tata group when it wanted to buy Corus Steel that nobody else wanted to buy, because it had been hemorrhaging cash for years.

We would still have JLR cars with Ford switchgear if it wasnt for the money and development that Tata group put in.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

No from me. Not keen on any of the 4x4 boxes


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If you have a spare 120K this is the only car to have. The luxury, ride, comfort and drive are unrivalled. Plus the badge appeal.

Will stream out the door faster than you can imagine.

I have driven a lot of autobiography spec Vogues over the years. It's just the thinking man's car for everyday use. Always feels special and can be driven like a hot hatch on the most hideous B road you can think of.

Worth the asking price for interior alone.

Rock up in one of these, in a dark colour, with the ivory/cream leather and piano black gloss trim, you can drop knickers at 500 yards.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ollienoclue said:


> If you have a spare 120K this is the only car to have. The luxury, ride, comfort and drive are unrivalled. Plus the badge appeal.
> 
> Will stream out the door faster than you can imagine.
> 
> ...


Or a BMW M760Li if you want to go fast (faster than an RS6 over a Qtr) in silence and total comfort.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

robertdon777 said:


> Or a BMW M760Li if you want to go fast (faster than an RS6 over a Qtr) in silence and total comfort.


Alpina B7.:thumb:.. but the long wheel base versions look a bit gawpy.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’ll stick with my 5.0 supercharged,,,,I’m sure the new SVR is 575bhp & not 565,,unless the RangeRover has 10bhp less than the RangeRover sport.

Andy


----------

